# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] hyperlink in code vb.net silverlight 2010

## MrtforCode

Hello,

I was looking for how to simply use the browser of the phone to jump to a link from my application.

I found what seems to be used in c# which looks reasonable:

http://forums.silverlight.net/t/163160.aspx/1


```
System.Windows.Browser.HtmlPage.Window.Navigate(FullNaviagteURI)
```

I just want to know how to do this in VB.net, the reason I am not using a hyperlinkButton is because I am binding some titles and they don't fit on one line and the hyperlinkButton cannot wrap text so I need to do this on tap in code

Please advise

----------


## MattP

Wrapping style for a hyperlink button: http://www.pitorque.de/MisterGoodcat...ton-style.aspx

Here's the C# code translated



```
Private Sub Button_Click(sender As Object, e As RoutedEventArgs) Handles Button.Click
	Dim url As New Uri(TryCast(sender, Button).Tag.ToString(), UriKind.Absolute)
	HtmlPage.Window.Navigate(url, "_blank")
End Sub
```

I would recommend creating the 1st option myself.

----------


## MrtforCode

Hi, thanks for reply

I get this error:

'HtmlPage' is not declared. It may be inaccessible due to its protection level.

HtmlPage comes from System.Windows.Browser as I found in the msdn documentation, but I don't seem to have it in the references list. I also forgot to mention this is Windows Phone app using Visual Studio for Windows Phone if that makes any difference.

----------


## MrtforCode

Hi again,

I actually just discovered this code that works ! :



```
WebBrowserTask task = new WebBrowserTask();
 task.URL = "http://www.stackoverflow.com";
 task.Show();
```


Thanks for help, resolved

----------

